# Head gasket give up the ghost?



## 1970lemonhead (May 14, 2016)

so after a 12 mile trek threw city traffic my 70 lemans 350/350 stockish combo began to stutter and stall at lights until it eventually died and left me to push it to a parking lot until it cooled down, then drove home without out stopping. I started with the basics, checked timing, wires, coolant was low...and when I pulled plugs the #2 looked like it was washed and was wet, I am still running water until I flush the system again after the shakedown runs, refilled the radiator it was about a half gal low and ran the engine with no radiator cap. Bubbles started coming from the open radiator right away, never observed smoke from the exhaust or a odd smell, maybe because I was running water and not antifreeze? 
I will end up having the let someone else handle the heavy work as I dont trust myself but is it safe to assume my head gasket went the way of the dodo?
and if my engine did heat up to the point of dying out how come its temp warning light never came on? or did it die before it could get that hot?
The oil looked used darkish but not contaminated and it was at the right level. Also I am a dumbass ran it with no t stat...I would love to have a stock rebuild but until then I have to repair what breaks...I love this car but it test me a lot


----------

